# Syncro Parts



## TwoSycnhros (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm new to this site. I have two 86' Quantum Syncro wagons and wanted to know if anyone could direct me to a few needed parts. I need a center muffler and a speedometer cable. I have tried for a long time to find these parts with no luck. Thanks much for any help. Eric
PS: I know I misspelled Syncro in my Username. Now I can't figure out how to change it!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I have a non-rusted center muffler, $80shipped.

Which speedo cable; cluster to Oxy counterbox? Oxy box to tranny?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Syncro Parts (TwoSycnhros)*

It's too bad, but the QSW exhaust parts may be NLA. About two years ago, a customer with a QSW came in to the shop needing an exhaust. I tried my FLAPS, who didn't have the system in stock "but could order it"--more on that later. I tried Napa, who didn't have it and couldn't order it. So, back to my FLAPS. They ordered the system from Bosal, and a FWD system showed up. Only a glance at the system and I knew they had ordered the wrong system. So, I said what the Flanders? I came behind the counter so they could show me what they ordered. Sure enough, they had ordered the "right" system. Bosal no longer differentiates between Quantum and QSW. 
So, I hand-built him a system with the usual "buy muffler, buy mandrel-bent pipe, and assemble" technique. I felt so bad for the FLAPS's screw-up (really, Bosal's,) that I charged him only what I would have charged him for an OE system. Oh, well. My systems fit much better than Bosal and usually better than OE and outflow both, so he got a good deal.


----------

